# Milling machine belt drive plans



## Norris (Sep 30, 2012)

Does anyone have the plans for a belt drive conversion for the X2 mill please?


----------



## velocette (Sep 30, 2012)

Norris said:


> Does anyone have the plans for a belt drive conversion for the X2 mill please?



Hi Norris 

What do you want from you mill High Speed or High Torque.

Sorry to answer a question with a question a few more details as to what you require Please.

Two or Three Speed 

I may be able to help as I have completed a "Poly Vee" belt drive on an X2 Mill would you like to copy this conversion.

A project I am working on is the drawing of this conversion and the 1.25 hp motor
version.

Eric




Check my postings and let me know if this is along the lines of what you want.


----------



## Norris (Oct 1, 2012)

Velocette, thanks for the reply. Or question, depending on how you see it! To be honest I did not realise that there was a choice between speed and torque so your question was a surprise. I only just got the mill, which is an XJ 9512, but is the same as many with different names. It is second hand but I got it cheap, which is a help as I am on a pension! It is working okayish, but it sounds very notchy, so I suspect it has some damage, I thought to fit a belt drive before it gives up the ghost. I have seen pictures of the kits that are available and thought of buying one, but if the plans are available I would just as soon build one. I have a small lathe, so I could make the pulleys myself, lathe is a Zyto 3 3/8, about 14 inch between centres. My biggest drawback is room, or lack of it, my workshop is only 60 X 52 inches! Since getting the mill I am even more pushed for room and have had to demount my vice and make it moveable so that I can have some bench room! I have had the lathe for years but have only used it for very basic stuff, making a belt drive will be the first job of any consequence that I have undertaken. Later I want to make a Stirling engine but for now I will be quite happy to stir up my memories of all the stuff I was taught as an apprentice!


----------



## Rex (Oct 1, 2012)

Norris, i think one or more sets of plans are posted in the files section of the Yahoo group for miniills
If you don't find it, email me. I think I have a copy at home.


----------



## IronHorse (Oct 1, 2012)

You don't have to worry too much about the sound the mill makes, thats the way they sound new! I was worried about the plastic gears and the racket, but mine has worked great for 5 years now. I will make the change to belt drive when the gears finally give it up.

IronHorse


----------



## gmac (Oct 1, 2012)

Norris;
Seen this?;

http://www.hossmachine.info/BeltDrive.pdf

http://www.hossmachine.info/projects_6.html

http://www.velvet-art.co.uk/Enginee...onversion/7152982_8cLr7L#!i=543089336&k=uZFnF

http://www.projectsinmetal.com/foru...conversion-a-personal-triumph-over-adversity/

Cheers Garry


----------



## Norris (Nov 11, 2013)

I downloaded some plans for a belt drive but today I actually measured my mill and the measurements are totally different, spindle diameter is a couple of mil smaller, the motor shaft is smaller, the top plate is a different shape. With this in mind I don't think that the pulley diameters will be correct, so is there any point in making pulleys of that diameter but on centres to suit my machine?


----------



## purpleknif (Nov 13, 2013)

Actually the xj9512 is a good bit different than an X2. An x2 belt drive wont fit an XJ9512. The hi-low gears will though. I put a set of steel gears in mine. Would like a belt drive though.


----------



## Norris (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes I had the top plate off mine today and measured it as accurately as I could so that I can make my own belt drive. The mill only has one gear range still working, and as near as I can work out it is 2.31 :1, so I will check the pulley sizes on the plans for the X2 and if they are close I will use those sizes. I will have to make the pulleys myself but that has got to be an improvement on the racket it is making at the moment. The top bearing is a 6206RZ, which is a ball race, I wonder if it is worth installing a taper roller bearing or whether to leave well alone?


----------



## Rex (Nov 14, 2013)

That ball bearing is just fine for the application. The only upgrade might be a Timken brand, double-sealed.  It's a very common size.


----------



## Norris (Nov 14, 2013)

Rex said:


> That ball bearing is just fine for the application. The only upgrade might be a Timken brand, double-sealed.  It's a very common size.



Thank you Rex, I have seen many different types of bearing advertised, at various prices so I think I will go with SKF at £6.50 each. Still sourcing a small belt, then I can make pulleys to suit.


----------

